# Does anyone else have a horse with stifle lock?



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

My 8 year old Welsh D has had Stifle lock since i bought him as a 3 yr old. The vet decided at 3yr old he would recover as he built up muscle tone when he began work. The vet said that he won't be in any pain with it and that it wasn't severe enough to undergo surgery. 

He doesn't lock up as much as he did, but certain triggers can make it worse. For example the cold weather or being stabled. 

I'm just wondering if anyone else out there has the same problem, and what you do to help your horse??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Starlight Express said:


> My 8 year old Welsh D has had Stifle lock since i bought him as a 3 yr old. The vet decided at 3yr old he would recover as he built up muscle tone when he began work. The vet said that he won't be in any pain with it and that it wasn't severe enough to undergo surgery.
> 
> He doesn't lock up as much as he did, but certain triggers can make it worse. For example the cold weather or being stabled.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone else out there has the same problem, and what you do to help your horse??


I have known of a few with it.. I had a youngster with it.. He would lock up as he tried to get out of the stable.. It seemed to leave him as he got older.. I have known of horses that once in their stable have stood for a while then locked up and its a struggle to get them out.. I can't think of anything to help a horse like that apart from regular exercise and not to be confined to a small space.. And diet


----------

